# dye cavity in aspirin



## litina007

H, I'm trying to translate an article about how apirin is made and I have no clue how ¨dye cavity¨ can be translated into spanish, I´ll give you some context *
¨On single-punch machines, the mixture is fed into one tablet mold (called a dye cavity) by a feed shoe, as follows: *
*The feed shoe passes over the dye cavity and releases the mixture. The feed shoe then retracts and scrapes all excess mixture away from the dye cavity.¨*
I'd translate it like ¨cavidad de teñido¨, the thing is that I don´t think that makes sense at all in spanish, talking about manufacturer process to make aspirin.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## jalibusa

En una tableteadora es "die" (dado) no "dye"(tintura). Como en "punch and die".
"la zapata de alimentación pasa sobre el dado y libera la mezcla. Al retirarse, la zapata barre el exceso de mezcla presente sobre el dado"


----------



## litina007

thanks, but I still wonder if die cavity could be tranlated as ¨cavidad del dado¨???

I don't get it, because I don't know pretty well the context aboout tabletadora!! but I'm sure it has to do with that..

Thaks...hope ur help ASAP


----------



## jalibusa

"Cavidad del dado" es redundante, el dado no es otra cosa que una cavidad. "Dado" es suficiente.


----------



## litina007

Gracias hay algun sinonimo tecnico para dado ??

Thanks youuuuuu!!!


----------



## jalibusa

What makes "dado" non-technical?


----------



## litina007

I'm not saying dado isn't technical I was just wondering if any of u guys know a synonym for that...would you know??


----------



## jalibusa

Te gusta "matriz"?


----------



## 0scar

¿No se usa *molde* para esto?


----------



## jalibusa

No que yo sepa, en la industria farmacéutica.


----------

